# Community Question



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

How did you choose your home charger (including the Wall Connector, Mobile Connector), if you have one?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I ordered a second Tesla Mobile Connector to leave plugged in to my 14-50. Not only does it have the small Tesla plug and easy to use button, but nothing else can compete with its price. (Not to mention the nifty TESLA animated lights!)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

For me it was an easy call -- the Model 3 comes with a UMC and I don't see any need to take it with me anywhere so I went with a Nema 14-50 and use my UMC at home.

For travel I use Superchargers and ChargePoint J1772 locations and that works great!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

We are going to roll with a NEMA 14-50 outlet and the provided UMC for a few reasons:

*Convenience.* Every Tesla comes with a UMC with a NEMA 14-50 adapter, so no need to purchase an additional EVSE
*Flexibility.* In the marginally-likely (but still possible) event that we purchase a second, non-Tesla EV that accepts a J1772 connector, we can simply unplug the UMC and replace it with a Level 2 EVSE that has a NEMA 14-50 plug on one end and a J1772 adapter on the other.
Side-note: most likely scenario for a second electrified vehicle in our household is a plugin-hybrid, which we'll just charge at 120V with the included Level 1 EVSE. So, realistically, the UMC is probably the only Level 2 EVSE we'll need for the foreseeable future.

*Versatility. *You can plug other things into a NEMA 14-50 as well. In the [admittedly unlikely] event that my parents decide to do the whole cross-the-country-in-an-RV thing, they can pull into my driveway and plug in... for some reason. Also, in the event that we move into a new house, we can just unplug the UMC and leave the NEMA 14-50 for the next owner, who might have more uses for it than a hard-wired EVSE. 
I also considered:

Tesla Wall Connector 
Why?
It's outdoor-rated, and I don't have a garage (though my NEMA 14-50 will be sheltered under a deck in a weatherproof enclosure). 
Can deliver 8 more amps than the UMC. 
Looks great. 
Lets me keep the UMC in the car, out of the elements, as a backup.

Why Not?
Additional purchase (and installation?) expense. 
Hard-wired install and proprietary Tesla connector limits future flexibility.
Not (yet?) Wi-Fi enabled, which is something I'd expect out of a modern EVSE (though to be fair, a Wi-Fi enabled Tesla is just as good)



ChargePoint Home
Why?
Attractive, compact design with built-in holster
Wi-Fi enabled with App and Alexa/Nest integration
J1772 connector provides flexibility for non-Tesla EVs
Pluggable model available (albeit with a NEMA 6-50)

Why Not?
Additional purchase.
If we only have a Tesla EV, we'd either have to constantly plug in / remove the J1772 adapter, or buy a second one to leave plugged in all the time. I'd rather not incur the additional wear/tear/expense without
Maxes out at 32 amps, same as the UMC.
No built-in button to open/close (and theoretically unlock) the car's charge port door.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I use the Mobile charger that came with the car. I do not carry it with me, it stays in my garage plugged into a 14-50. My garage door gently closes on the cord (soft gasket at the bottom of the door), and I have a place to hang up the connector outside.

I considered installing the Tesla HPWC, but it's a little overkill for my situation, since the mobile charger usually just takes a couple of hours to bring my car to 90% each night, and 10 hours in the worst case (empty to full).

I carry the J1772 adapter in my trunk for use in non-Tesla chargers.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

My thoughts are similar to @Bokonon in that a NEMA 14-50 allows for charging of all EV and plug in vehicles (currently available). They all have a cable/adaptor and thus depending what vehicle the family goes with next, we can charge whatever.

Yes, it would be nice to have a dedicated wall adaptor for each car but that's an expense we can live without for now (money goes into the cars first right!) And the fact it'll cost upwards of $2,200 just to put the NEMA 14-50 into my garage in the first place ($5,500 if we need the panel replaced)

We may get a 2nd UMC if I keep forgetting to put the one we get into the car and a few adaptors to use J1772 etc.. when traveling but that should be about it.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Gunn said:


> We may get a 2nd UMC if I keep forgetting to put the one we get into the car and a few adaptors to use J1772 etc.. when traveling but that should be about it.


Do you anticipate unplugging and taking the UMC with you very often?

The only two cases that I can think of which would cause me to take the UMC with me on a trip are:

(1) My destination has an available outlet that is compatible with the UMC. (Example: staying at a relative's house.)
(2) My travel plans take me far enough away from the Supercharger network and public Level 2 charging stations that I may need to top up at an RV park (or similar location with a high-powered outlet).

Outside of those two cases, I plan to leave the UMC plugged in at home, and use Superchargers / public Level 2 stations while on the road. The J1772 adapter will always be with me in the car if it's needed.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry, should have said "while traveling" but you are right, the SC network should be plentiful


----------

